# Chicks hartching today!!!



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought I'd try out this old little giant incubator and to my surprise its working!! 2 eggs hatching now!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! So exciting to hatch, what are they?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't kno for sure I got them grime a friend who has different kind of breeds!! Can I put these 6 new chicks with my 10 day old chicks ? Of course after there dried and fluffed out!?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

10 day old chicks!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I would wait a couple days, they may get trampled on. That's what I do with my baby button quails.


----------

